# 16" freewheel options - ways to do it?



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm looking to break some laws here. Actually, I vow not to let these be ridden on sidewalks, so they are no longer a sidewalk bike.:thumbsup: I want a 16" freewheel.

What are my options? I hear of people saying "Just disengage or throw some washers or remove the shoes" in the hub. I hear that something can loosen up when this is done and bad things can happen. I don't know though.

The Hotrock 16 has a 28-spoke rear wheel. Could I re-lace it with a 28-hole freewheel hub? Looks expensive for the hub. Does anyone sell such a thing already built? Or is there a known 28-spoke freewheel hub decently priced to use that I could re-lace?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

We've had a couple of Haro 16" BMX bikes with freewheels. 
You might just be best off hunting down a used one.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah I would think something already build would be the easier and cheaper way to go. Google wasn't giving me much luck, so I tried eBay.

Something like this?

Wheel Master Wheel Rear 16x1 75 SF Freewheel | eBay

MSHBKS 16" Kids Bicycle Wheel Single Rear | eBay


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

FMF PowerMoto BMX Flip Flop 28h Hubset Mini Expert Jr

I built 16" and 12" wheels with these hubs and stock rims.


----------



## Amom (Apr 25, 2014)

I think these bikes are for trail and not sidewalk use...

http://clearybikes.com/products/hedgehog-Other balance-bike

I'm eyeing this in orange. Not on their website, but I think they are selling them in orange too.

Other than that, the Spawn Banshee import from Canada is what I am probably buying due to timing.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh...I meant just the wheel itself.

I'll check out that FMF thank you.


----------



## Amom (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry. Driving myself crazy looking at different forums online and thinking in circles...

I think I remember reading in their FAQ that Spawn also sells all the parts for their bikes. It might be worth sending them an email to see if they have what you need.

I don't know anything about building a bike, so I am now going to slink off in shame for 2 minutes in the box.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

If you order a 16" wheel, ask the seller what size the wheel is first. There are 2 sizes of 16" wheel, and you want the one that fits your tires/tubes.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

What are the 2 sizes?


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Who knew this would be so difficult? I contacted Brian @ lil shredder about a disc set and the price was way out of reach. It would be awesome if the FMF was available but it seems it is not.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are few options I swear were not on Ebay last week? These look like they would work.
Limited Edition TNT Bicycles BMX Derringer Hubset 28h Blue New Free EXTRAS | eBay


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

New Ringle Sun Light Rear BMX Hub 32 Hole | eBay

I have been down this route. There are no off the shelf wheels available. Anything you want has to be custom unless you could get Spawn to sell you one of their wheels.

I used the FMF hubs to replace the stock Spawn rear as it only had the metric threads for max 16t on rear. My girls need more gear than that to climb up trails. The hub above is flip flop so it has both metric and english so you can run just about any gear on the back including the 3 speed setup i have done on the Spawn.

You should be able to reuse the rim and hopefully the spokes.

Just realized this is a 32 hole hub even thou i had selected 28h in the ebay search...hunt continues


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Formula BMX Rear Hub Mini Junior Flip Flop Hub 3 8" Axle 28 Hole Black HB26 | eBay

GT Mohawk BMX Rear Hub 3 8" Axle 28 Hole Silver HB40 | eBay


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I were to use a different rim where would I look? Sorry Dave....don't mean to hijack.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Also would that hubset I posted work? Most look to be a 100mm front 110mm rear.


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Those TNT hubs would work


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

For all those doing this....ideally you would be able to get the actual specs on the hub including flange diameter. Then you should measure the flange diameter of the stock hub to make sure the spokes will be the correct length. Note that some hubs have different flange diameters for drive side and non drive side.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there no market for this, or are we just that "different"? I can't believe there is nothing off-the-shelf for this.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Obviously most people just buy crap bikes. You would think though, that there would be thousands of us that want something more for their kids. I am going to try those TNT hubs. The guy has not gotten back to me about flange diameter. 

What I really want is a disc option. I can do just about anything on my bike but I have never built a wheel. I guess its time to learn. My son just turned three a few weeks ago. He kicks ass on his Strider but the Hotrock 16" is still too big. I figured I would slowly build him a Demo9 style mod with a spinner air fork and weld disc tabs on back. I thought finding disc hubs would be no problem? I guess now I will buy the bolt on v-brake boss for the back and disc for the front. The 110mm front disc hub seems available.


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

16" front disc wheels can be bought here

Call to order. » OSET Bikes

I am about ready to buy one for my 4 year old's spawn banshee that I have put the spinner fork on. As the spinner is a 20" fork you cant run the vbrakes, so disc is the easiest option.

No such luck with their rear wheels

None of this stuff is out there because there are maybe only 1 or 2 16" non coaster bikes available in the US


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Rim

Sun Ringle Ryno Lite Rim 16 x 1 5 inch Black 16 Hole ISO 305mm | eBay

16 hole so you would use half the spokes

Front wheel
16" Front Wheel [ISO 305mm]


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I checked out the OSET wheels after looking at the trials build that was on here. I have not called, but would be curious what the shipping to the states would be? If I recall correctly I remember that guy saying the wheels were roughly the same weight as stock. I would love to lose some rotating weight. Obviously with what's available, I can't be that picky.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is all the info on the TNT hubs.

FULL SPECS 

Low-flange race hubs available in 28H or 36H with 3/8" chromoly axles, precision sealed bearings and laser-etched TNT logos. Flip/flop rear hub design allows the use of 13 - 20T freewheels. Aluminum Axle Nuts, Aluminum Collars, Steel Washers. Weight = 16.00 oz/set

FRONT HUB DETAILS: 
1. Flange Size (Diameter) = 37.50mm, (measured from center to center of spoke hole) 
2. Flange Distance = 66.82mm, (measured from center of flange to center of flange)
3. Center of Hub to Center of Flange = 33.41mm
4. Axle Length = 150mm (Chromolly Axle) (3/8" x 26tpi)
5. Hub Spacing = 100mm (to fit between dropouts)

REAR HUB DETAILS: 
1. Flange Size (Diameter) = 45.06mm, (measured from center to center of spoke hole) 
2. Flange Distance = 54.12mm, (measured from center of flange to center of flange)
3. Center of Hub to Center of Flange = 27.06mm
4. Axle Length = 160mm (Chromolly Axle) (3/8" x 26tpi)
5. Hub Spacing = 110mm (to fit between dropouts)


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

I kinda just went thru this too. Well actually am still going through it.

My main motivation is trying to get a decent brake and get the freewheel.

After searching a lot of options, I finally decided "hey this is a bike for a 4 year old" and went with one of the less expensive options:

Ebay complete rear wheel with freewheel hub (~40 shipped)
Freewheel (15 shipped)
V Brake adaptor plate from Dans Comp (25)
I happened to have a set of cheapo V brakes around

I've installed the brakes and those are working good. 

There are some other options, the bolt on V brake adaptors from Georgia at 60 bucks, and disk brake options - but with the disk brake options, the only realy way to get a rear hub that works (short of being a machinist) is a whole wheel through Oset at around 50 or 60 bucks shipped easy, plus a 45 dollar adaptor plate, plus the cost of the actual brake.

Anyway, you aren't alone in your pain and it's really easy to make this upgrade REALLY expensive but really effective, but I have to wonder if a 4 year old is really going to get the value out of the more expensive options...


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wrote to Oset and here is what they have written back:


I think that the front wheel will work for you, but not sure about the rear? Does the hotrock bike have gears? The rear hub is 5" across at the bearing lock-nuts and has a six-hole hub for a single sprocket. The rear axle length is 6.5" and could accommodate frame dropouts 5+". You may have to modify the rear, or look for something else...

5" is 127mm that is not going to cut it on the Hotrock. 

I had not seen the adaptor plate from Dan's comp. I just took a quick look and all I see is a 20" option. Is that what you have and/or does it work.


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

bikin222 said:


> I had not seen the adaptor plate from Dan's comp. I just took a quick look and all I see is a 20" option. Is that what you have and/or does it work.


The distance is relative to the caliper brake mounting hole so it'd work on any size wheel.

It's heavy and not as elegant a solution as other approaches. It is plenty stiff for a 4 year old, even without attaching it to the frame (it includes the hardware to do so). So it is functional (serves the purpose of improving brake performance) but lacks the bling or wow factor that disk brakes or other v brake mounts might have.

I think disk brakes are the ideal solution due to the ease of pressure at the lever (corresponding to braking power). The buy in is just so tough to swallow for a bike for a 4 year old!


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Garasaki said:


> After searching a lot of options, I finally decided "hey this is a bike for a 4 year old" and went with one of the less expensive options:
> 
> Ebay complete rear wheel with freewheel hub (~40 shipped)
> Freewheel (15 shipped)
> V Brake adaptor plate from Dans Comp (25)


Can you post a picture of that adapter plate from Dan's Comp installed on your kids bike?

Here is the link for anyone interested:

https://www.danscomp.com/products/489051/V-Brake_Plate.html



Garasaki said:


> With the disk brake options, the only realy way to get a rear hub that works (short of being a machinist) is a whole wheel through Oset at around 50 or 60 bucks shipped easy, *plus a 45 dollar adaptor plate*, plus the cost of the actual brake.


What adapter plate are your talking about here? Like some of the bolt on disc brake mounts?


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thanks for the info! I would love to see a picture if you have the time.

The main reason I wanted to go for disc is the easy lever squeeze. I have so much old crap lying around it would not be that expensive but the hub thing is killing me. I am not a wheelbuilder or a machinist but wouldn't this work for the rear?

This flip/flop hub
Formula BMX Rear Hub Mini Junior Flip Flop Hub 3 8" Axle 28 Hole Black HB26 | eBay

With this disc adaptor
E Bike Double Hub Lock Nut Φ48MM Thread Disc Brake Rotor Adaptor Mount Left | eBay


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a link to the $45 disk brake adaptor

A2z Components, A2z Disc Brake Adapters, A2z Adapters

But yeah, getting the rear hub to mount a disk on is complicated.

Here is my son's bike, with the V brake adaptor from Dan's.





There is a slot on each side, you can see it here, where you are supposed to attach the adaptor to the frame via hose clamps. My "custom" paint job is delicate, and I didn't think it was really necessary considering the lack of power in a pair of 4 year old hands, so I haven't bothered yet.



Interesting story - I have 3 kids. This bike was a hand me down from my 7 yo daughter. When I made the hand down, I got a 20" hotrock for my daughter, which comes with v brakes stock. The first words out of her mouth, the first time she rode the 20" bike was "wow I like these brakes A LOT better!"

I think manaufacturer's of bikes this size are really underestimating how important those brakes are to kids.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Impressed with your reply from Oset. I got something along the lines of "We like to only sell our wheels to our real customers"


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I left the sidepull brake on the rear of my son's bike, and upgraded the front to vbrake. Works a treat as he only really uses the front so has very good control.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. If I end up with v-brakes that doesn't look to bad.


----------



## slabber (Jun 23, 2010)

Just ordered a "USDM" Cnoc 14 (as opposed to the UK version with rear v-brake). I've ordered the V-brake adapter from Dans Comp and the Tektro 316AG brake lever - I've got v-brake calipers in the parts bin...

Having never really dealt with a coaster brake before, I thought I'd be able to simply remove the brake arm and have it effectively freewheel but now, I'm realizing that's probably not the case? Short of buying a new hub, what are my options with regards to disabling the coaster brake?


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

slabber said:


> Having never really dealt with a coaster brake before, I thought I'd be able to simply remove the brake arm and have it effectively freewheel but now, I'm realizing that's probably not the case? Short of buying a new hub, what are my options with regards to disabling the coaster brake?


You have to remove the brake pads inside of the hub as well and then fill that space with washers or something.

If you google freecoaster you can get more ideas.

My shop gave me an old wheel to practice on before I tore into my son's Hotrock. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 18, 2006)

anyone have any viable options for the hotrock 16 frame rear free hub with disc?
i'm willing to get the hub, or the entire wheel.
please help!
thanks in advance.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

spyguy said:


> anyone have any viable options for the hotrock 16 frame rear free hub with disc?
> i'm willing to get the hub, or the entire wheel.
> please help!
> thanks in advance.


There were some recent posts from somebody who used a wheelset from OsetUSA on their Hotrock 16.

IIRC, the rear wheel worked out but the front wheel did not. Also, the rim width on the Oset wheel may have been 1.75" instead of 1.5".

I'll try to find the thread later. Otherwise search Oset in this forum and it should come up.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> Is there no market for this, or are we just that "different"? I can't believe there is nothing off-the-shelf for this.


There is, but only as a whole-bike option...
Spawn Banshee
Cleary Hedgehog

They are a premium, but cheaper than buying a coaster-brake and redoing the rear wheel. I went Spawn (Both the Gremlin and Banshee; 2 girls) and am 100% satisfied. They are FANTASTIC bikes.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

spyguy said:


> anyone have any viable options for the hotrock 16 frame rear free hub with disc?
> i'm willing to get the hub, or the entire wheel.
> please help!
> thanks in advance.


Read through this thread.

Hotrock 16 Trials Build - Page 2


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

bikin222 said:


> I wrote to Oset and here is what they have written back:
> 
> I think that the front wheel will work for you, but not sure about the rear? Does the hotrock bike have gears? The rear hub is 5" across at the bearing lock-nuts and has a six-hole hub for a single sprocket. The rear axle length is 6.5" and could accommodate frame dropouts 5+". You may have to modify the rear, or look for something else...
> 
> 5" is 127mm that is not going to cut it on the Hotrock.


[HR][/HR]
I don't have my bike in front of me. What rear axle width does the Hotrock 16 require?

I am doing some more looking around at options. If I can buy complete, would prefer that to building one.

How does this look for $25? Is there any reason we can't use this?

Alloy 16 Rear Wheel at Dan's Comp

_Replacement 16" alloy rear wheel for most 16" BMX bikes. Features a low flange freewheel hub for 16T and larger freewheel, unsealed bearings, 3/8" chromoly axle, 14G spokes and a 28H Alex Z1000 single-wall rim._

OE Replacement Parts
Axle: 3/8" Chromoly
Hardware: Steel
Hub Shell Bearings: Unsealed
Weight: 1 lb 7.6 oz

[HR][/HR]

Another possible (cheap and low quality?) option?
Wheel Master 16 x 1.75 Rear Wheel, 28H, Steel, Bolt On, FW, Silver

Rear wheel, Bolt on
16 x 1.75 
Silver rim, Steel
Hub: BMX freewheel

[HR][/HR]

Alex Z1000 Rear Wheel - 28H Alloy 3/8 FW Nutted 16 x 1.5 Black/Black (Silver out-of-stock)

Alex Z1000 Rear Wheel - 28H Alloy 3/8 FW Nutted 16 x 1.5 Black/Black
Rim: Width 25mm Single Wall Pinned Black Hub: 3/8" Axle Black Spokes: 14g 3x UCP 1/2" Brass Replacement axle = 134389

Spokes: 14G Chrome


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Dave your in the same dilemma quite a few of us have been in.
The pedal break suck and you feel is holding things back.

Your options are actually simple as long as you don't over think things which is the trap we all fall into. I think I spent around 3 months or surfing before actually committing to a build.

Wheel Options:
1. Modify the existing hub to remove pedal brake.
Easy but problematic and you still have the brakes to sort.

2. Find a hub that fits and get the wheel re-built.
Not a lot of hubs out there due to the spacing.
Cost will be high (hub & build)
Bike is off the road whilst work is done.

3. Buy something off the shelf.
OSET is potentially your cheapest route. 
Wheel is lighter than stock. 
They come in chrome or black so you could keep front wheel stock.
Can be run with disc or rim brakes. 
You can drop a bit more weight by careful selection of tyres and you can also run ghetto tubeless.

Option 3, is the route a lot seem to have taken including myself as the cost is relatively low and it gives you a choice in relation to brakes which you need to decide on before you commit.

Brakes - Rim or Disc.
1. If the frame has a mounting hole then you can fit U brakes as long as it fits over the tyre combination. Only consideration here is getting the correct leverage and reach for little hands.

2. Get frame post adaptors and go with side pull which will give better leverage.
You still need an adjustable lever.

3. Final option is to go the disc route. 
To do this you will need to do a little work but its not that hard and the big advantage is the investment in discs can be moved to next bike.
You can make the adaptor bracket or buy something like the A2Z ) Others are available.

As to whether a kid will feel the benefit, thats subjective and depends on where you're riding.
For me discs didn't add a huge amount of weight and ticked a lot of other boxes in terms of cost/performance and the ability to move the parts on later so it was a no brainer and eBay gave me exactly what I needed.

That just leaves you the front wheel to figure out, Again the same choices apply but the OSET front disc wheel will not fit the standard fork so you will either have to change the fork (spinner). You could go with Rim brakes on the front or leave them without.

The modifications ultimately add some benefits but the most important bit is actually getting the kids out riding so don't overlook the fact that your child won't give a monkeys whether the bike cost $25 or £2500. They adapt and learn with what they are given and will push it to the limits.
Lets face it when we started we didn't have suspension or discs and did just fine.

Id go as far to say that everyone on here who has gone down this path has done it not because the kid says "my bike is heavy" or "the brakes don't work", but because they want to go the extra mile and give their child that something a little better performance-wise and like tinkering.

Its expensive but its a great feeling when your on the trail and someone spots your build, or some kid shouts Mom look at that can I have one thats cool. The best "Dad" feeling is when your out riding alongside your kid on a previously impossible trail knowing that its your work that made it possible and they have a massive grin.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

My best moment was when someone asked if my son's bike was a Lil Shredder


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

IME, disc brakes are a waste of time on a 16" bike besides as a tinkering project, or if your kid is doing regular DHing I suppose.
(FWIW, my did his first few chairlift days on an old Pitboss with coaster brakes and loved it.) They outgrow those little bikes so fast there's really no sense in dumping a bunch of time and dough into them unless the kids are doing some serious ripping. One of those $25 dollar wheels will work fine. 

My favorite times were always seeing my son rip something on his hammered old ~30lb 16" bike with barely functioning u-brakes, lotsa broken spokes, and tires like baloney skins, then watching grown men on fancy $$$ bikes drop a lame excuse and then walk (or walk away from) the same stuff. (It always made me feel a little better to have some company.)


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

I have been exploring this as well and posted in another thread.

Agree pitboss probably best option, but the Demo9 hotrock mods are so cool worth investigating.

Bonz and Echo both make possible disc 110mm hubs...
Rear 20" disc hub, 116mm or 100mm

Echo TR Rear Disc

I think 116 hubs can be made 110 just be removing the spacer, something about snail cams. The Bonz explicitly sayes it comes with spacers for 110 (what we would need) of 116.

Need 32 hole 16 inch rims which you can only get from Demo9/Lil Shredder to my knowledge ($30).

This is from another string breaking down the options I wrote:

*V brake option*
-New back wheel 16 inch (Alex Z1000 from Niagra or Danscomp) $25-30
-V brake adapter (Evolution cycle) $60
Evolution Bike Company
-Brakes/Levers ($30);

*Disk Option*
Trials 110mm freewheel hub ($70) or use lathe to cut down MTB 135 hub (Demo9 did this for his custom rides)
-Custom wheelbuild with 32 hole rim from LilShredders/Demo9 ($100+), or do it yourself (rim from Demo9 $30, plus cost of spokes, cut spokes custom)
-Disc adapter ($30)
-Disc brake ($30-$70) 
-Lever ($10)

If doing all that shame to have steel one piece crank:

-Bottom bracket ($20)
-Truvative adapter ($20)
-Sinz 115 crank ($50)

If you can get the used parts it is a good deal, but starting from a frame that has a euro BB, freewheel, and V brake bosses gives you a easier substrate to upgrade from unless you have parts or expertise.

Example:

Commencal Ramones 16 2015

Euro BB with 114mm cranks, V brake bosses, and parts compatible with most MTB (25.4 bars, 1 1/8 headset)

Heavy to start at 18 lbs, but could get it down. Pitboss aweome. The hotrock builds are super cool, but not necessarily economical. Finn Finestones hotrock (Chez Demo9) is still the coolest I have seen.

Gavins Old DJ Bike at My Garage in Troutdale, Oregon, United States - photo by vpfreebird - Pinkbike


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> IME, disc brakes are a waste of time on a 16" bike besides as a tinkering project, or if your kid is doing regular DHing I suppose.
> (FWIW, my did his first few chairlift days on an old Pitboss with coaster brakes and loved it.) They outgrow those little bikes so fast there's really no sense in dumping a bunch of time and dough into them unless the kids are doing some serious ripping. One of those $25 dollar wheels will work fine.
> 
> My favorite times were always seeing my son rip something on his hammered old ~30lb 16" bike with barely functioning u-brakes, lotsa broken spokes, and tires like baloney skins, then watching grown men on fancy $$$ bikes drop a lame excuse and then walk (or walk away from) the same stuff. (It always made me feel a little better to have some company.)


Makes sense. It just ends up being almost as much to put on V brakes ($60 adapter from evolution) as it does to build a wheel from the hub and you can reuse the disks/use an old set etc. If someone made a cheaper V brake adapter I would go that way, but looking at $70 just for adapter with shipping.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

griffter18,
They definitely suck IMO. Especially now she's trying to do these tricks. Foot off the pedal = no brakes.

"Don't overthink things" -- you mean I should throw away all these Excel spreadsheets I've been making? LOL

Option 1 I don't like.
Option 2 is doable but I don't love it.
Option 3 I like. I e-mailed BikeWorldUSA through Amazon and got a phone number to call, they have 10 silver ones in stock. I'm 99% sure this is the way I'm going to go. What's one cost throug OSET? Rim brakes are fine for what they are doing.

Brakes are taken care of -- I have the Evolution Bike Co frame post adapters, and the Tektro mini lever/v-brake kit. Not interested in disc due to the type of riding they are doing.

Probably leave the front alone since I won't be changing anything on that.

Great point on kids not caring. They'll get on whatever! It's part for them, but absolutely part for me! Definitely a tinkerer and can't leave anything alone. Sure, we spend more money than we need to -- but it's fun. Gives us something to do. Get them involved and they learn things too.

I help the other kids in the neighborhood whenever I can. Most of the parents aren't even keeping the tires inflated! But I do get enjoyment of watching my kids ride circles around them.

*EDIT: Went with Option 3.*
Amazon.com : ACTION WHEEL ALLOY 16 REAR BOLT-ON ALEX MX22 SILVER : Bike Wheels : Sports & Outdoors

Through this company: | BikeWorldUSA | Bicycle Parts and Bike Accessories by calling them at 518-831-1751.

They matched Dan's Comp price of $25 + $7.94 Amazon-listed shipping.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

So I put the new 34T chainring on the Redline last night, so that is now 34/16 (2.13:1). I think what I am going to do is take the 28T off the Hotrock16, and put the 38T on there with an 18T freewheel, making that a 2.11:1. At that point they will be evenly matched, and gives me some wiggle room up or down. Before the swap, they were at 2.38:1 (Redline) and 1.55:1 (Hotrock). Hotrock was smoking the Redline up the hills, but the Redline was blowing away the Hotrock on flat ground.

Unless anyone wants to talk me out of 38/18 and go another route.

Now I get to research freewheels! Not trying to get crazy with a White Industries. ACS Crossfire Pro ($45) is out also. GT Ratchet ($32) may be too high as well.

Pretty much leaves ACS Crossfire ($20) or Excess Pro ($22). I bet they all do the same damn thing. Both these are 3-pawl/12°/30 points. Excess is 168g, Crossfire is 186g, over half an ounce! * Clearly the better choice!!!* (sarcasm)


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

Regarding 32 hole trials hubs, there are a few 32 hole 16 inch rimes (easiest to talk to Demo9/Lil Shredder)...

But Velocity also makes them/made them... Velocity aeroheat... I think Demo9/Lil Shredder Cheaper though and probably better...

Velocity Aeroheat 16'' (349 iso) - Longleaf Bicycles

And initially I dismissed the OSET rear wheel as a heavy wheel, but it is 770g (per Trials bike 16 inch MTBR post) and there is a place in the USA that sells them...

https://kingcobraofflorida.com/osetbikes/parts.php?category=Wheels

$45...

Custom build with trials hub clearly the nicest, but that OSET hub looks proven...


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I got the wheel. Quality-wise, I guess it's what you'd expect from a $25 complete wheel. Bearings are tight and gritty. Hoping I can maybe loosen it up a little so it actually spins halfway decent. I need to buy a narrow wrench first. At least the parts are starting to roll in!


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> I got the wheel. Quality-wise, I guess it's what you'd expect from a $25 complete wheel. Bearings are tight and gritty. Hoping I can maybe loosen it up a little so it actually spins halfway decent. I need to buy a narrow wrench first. At least the parts are starting to roll in!


I received a pair (front/rear) from Danscomp. Both rolled well after loosening up the cones, although I may repack the bearings as doesn't sound like alot of grease in there. Just put them on a old hotrock frame to make a "balance bike" to play on from old bike, didn't try freewheel on it etc.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

cakemonster said:


> Regarding 32 hole trials hubs, there are a few 32 hole 16 inch rimes (easiest to talk to Demo9/Lil Shredder)...
> 
> But Velocity also makes them/made them... Velocity aeroheat... I think Demo9/Lil Shredder Cheaper though and probably better...
> 
> ...


Now OSET is only selling the rear wheel with tire and tube which are really heavy (7lbs total despite 770 g wheel) for ~ $85, won't sell wheel alone in US. With shipping ~ $105 which pushes me toward building one if going disc.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Bearings are always tight but part of this is because the wheel is designed for an electric motorbike which is heavier and will wear in faster.
Slacken them and regrets and you'll be good to go.

Did you figure out how to get the part off so you can add the freewheel?
If not stick it in a vice and it will turn. Make sure you put the correct side in the vice though


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

griffter18 said:


> Bearings are always tight but part of this is because the wheel is designed for an electric motorbike which is heavier and will wear in faster.
> Slacken them and regrets and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Did you figure out how to get the part off so you can add the freewheel?
> If not stick it in a vice and it will turn. Make sure you put the correct side in the vice though


Sorry for not being clear. I got the Dan's comp wheel for another project(Alex Z1000, non-disc), not a Oset. Leaning toward building with Trials hub for Disk. If OSET was $45 it would be no brainer but $100 shipped now.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Waiting on my freewheel to get here so I haven't done anything with it yet. I'll slacken it up though. Didn't realize they were made for a motorbike.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Man. I should have just bought this set and styled! 

Black or white.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I just realized I never posted a link.

Planet BMX

$70 for a pair of mags w/ freewheel.


----------



## lamplighter (Jan 30, 2015)

A little late to this thread...but I went through the headache too of try to put a freewheel/disc brake setup on my son's hotrock 16" last summer. I ended up getting a pair of SunRingle sun light hubs, an ACS freewheel, Avid DB-3 hydraulic brake, and Avid 140 mm rotor. The front hub was 28h and laced right up. The rear hub was 32h but I skipped 4 holes evenly throughout on the drive side. The rear hub had the 35mm threading on one side and 30mm on the other. The freewheel went on the 35mm but I was out of luck when it came to a disc adaptor for the 30mm and I had yet to find a bracket for mounting the caliper. Heres were it got expensive. Taking more time than I will admit, I got the bracket and adaptor designed and machined. I put everything on, adjusted the lever back and sent my 4 yr old out on it...and he loves it!

If you want any more info I can try and help.


----------



## JaySpec7 (Apr 13, 2009)

lamplighter said:


> A little late to this thread...but I went through the headache too of try to put a freewheel/disc brake setup on my son's hotrock 16" last summer. I ended up getting a pair of SunRingle sun light hubs, an ACS freewheel, Avid DB-3 hydraulic brake, and Avid 140 mm rotor. The front hub was 28h and laced right up. The rear hub was 32h but I skipped 4 holes evenly throughout on the drive side. The rear hub had the 35mm threading on one side and 30mm on the other. The freewheel went on the 35mm but I was out of luck when it came to a disc adaptor for the 30mm and I had yet to find a bracket for mounting the caliper. Heres were it got expensive. Taking more time than I will admit, I got the bracket and adaptor designed and machined. I put everything on, adjusted the lever back and sent my 4 yr old out on it...and he loves it!
> 
> If you want any more info I can try and help.
> 
> ...


Just picked up a 16" HR for my son... I've been spinning my head researching options to install a rear disc and freewheel. Where did you get the rear brake bracket and how much did it cost ya?


----------

